# Custom Vivarium Builders north east



## Adamsky445 (Jan 29, 2014)

I was just wondering if anyone knows anybody who builds custom vivs in the north east? Preferable the Middlesbrough area 
Thanks


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bumping this, I would also like to know this in same area


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

I can build custom viv's ? for a reasonable price? give me a pm


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I can build custom viv's ? for a reasonable price? give me a pm


But how would they collect from unicorn land? :whistling2:

There's a viv builder on here I believe is called volly or something similar.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> I can build custom viv's ? for a reasonable price? give me a pm


The OP is in the north east and you are in Reading.

At the age of 11 you should be nowhere near power tools, saws or glass - nor indeed animals.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

What ur age then and i can do what i want you cant tell me what i can and cant do lol ur not my mum :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Adamsky445 said:


> I was just wondering if anyone knows anybody who builds custom vivs in the north east? Preferable the Middlesbrough area
> Thanks


 my dad can build vivs and this weekend built me a huge rack you can check out his work on my thread 

his number is 07794398757 he can either send by courier or deliver for fuel


----------



## wezza309 (Jun 21, 2012)

Volly gets my vote every time and has done me two vivs but he is in the wirral but top work


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Volly, definitely. And I shopped around a fair bit before deciding. I don't have my viv stack yet, but the service has been absolutely amazing. Not only did he quote me a far far more affordable price than everywhere else, he's been happy to have me bug him left and right for alterations, and has given photo updates.

With delivery, my viv stack from Volly is actually costing about £100 less than I was quoted locally, and is picture prefect to how I wanted it :notworthy:


----------

